# aprire le chiavette usb con konqueror

## cloc3

io odio dolphin!

 :Twisted Evil: 

ma adesso, se uso una nuova chiavetta usb, devo per forza aprirla con dolphin?

no. basta aggiungere un piccolo file nella cartella .kde4:

```

cloc3@s939 ~ $ cat .kde4/share/apps/solid/actions/apri-con-konqueror.desktop 

[Desktop Action open]

Exec=/usr/bin/kfmclient newTab %f

Icon=kcmdf

Name=apri con konqueror

[Desktop Entry]

Actions=open;

Type=Service

X-KDE-Action-Custom=true

X-KDE-Solid-Predicate=[[StorageVolume.ignored == 'false' AND StorageVolume.usage == 'FileSystem'] OR [IS StorageVolume OR StorageDrive.driveType == 'Floppy']]

```

ravviare xdm prima dell'uso.

----------

